
[INFRA-7524] migrate Apache Subversion project over to the git repo - choult
https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/INFRA-7524
======
stephen
Well, despite the initial "haha" reaction, I feel bad for the Subversion
project team for all of the attention/politics they're going to get from this.

As you can see on the ticket, they'll already getting the usual Apache
internal politics of "that's not how we did it in the 90s!" reaction to any
infrastructure/tool changes.

And, with showing up on HN, they'll likely have everyone snickering at how
Subversion is so obviously inferior to git that even their own dev team
doesn't use it anymore.

When really they're just trying to do their job, with the tools that work best
for their situation. (I assume, I have no internal knowledge of their
decision, I'm just assuming good intentions.)

~~~
DomBlack
This is an April Fools joke.

~~~
grkvlt
No, it isn't.

~~~
rabino
Yes it is.

See, discussing is fun.

~~~
stephen
If it is, it's incredibly well played by Greg Stein. He's riffing off the oft-
lambasted git/svn politics, private lists, etc. bureaucracy of Apache, which,
to me, made the ticket seem really believable.

...will have to wait until 4/2 to see whether I'm a sucker or not. Although
perhaps that means that I am either way. :-)

~~~
rabino
It seems you are a sucker. (With the utmost respect, of course)

[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/INFRA-7524?focusedComm...](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/INFRA-7524?focusedCommentId=13957226&page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:comment-
tabpanel#comment-13957226)

~~~
grkvlt
Damn it. I was _so_ sure, which is what makes this so clever, I guess. Well
done to Greg, Jim et al

------
astrodust
Obviously Subversion is important from a historical perspective, there are so
many repositories out there will need to be supported for some time, but it
does seem like a flawed enterprise to keep actively developing Subversion.
Wouldn't that time be better spent on a platform that's viable, like git,
Mercurial, or some other experimental platform that might make a big
breakthrough?

Everyone's bailing on that project, including Subversion itself. Isn't that a
sign you should, you know, move on?

~~~
TD-Linux
We still use subversion for binary file tracking - specifically Altium files
and the like. In thus case, we heavily use the locking feature. Git does not
fit well when merging changes is nearly impossible. In addition, the local
copy size for Git would be way too large.

~~~
lmm
Would git-annex be a good fit for your use case?

~~~
TD-Linux
I'd somehow missed this! Looks awesome. We already have started using git for
some side projects that are public. Again, no central locking database, though
I suppose we could use something out-of-band.

------
_wmd
As a terminally gullible person, even I have doubts the Apache bureaucracy
could really be this incredibly stupid.

April fools?

~~~
grkvlt
I have doubts anyone could be so incredibly stupid as to raise an issue in the
INFRA JIRA as a joke. Note that requests are made to the ASF infrastructure
team by creating issues in this project, such as provisioning and maintenance.
Obviously @jimjag is taking a dim view of the request, but that's for
different reasons; the (perceived) lack of transparency by the PMC when making
this decision. However I think getting the infrastructure team to migrate a
repository just for the LOLz would be seen even less favourably.

~~~
grkvlt
Or not...

------
elefont2
This is an example of a pretty good april fools joke - Enough to cause an
emotional reaction, but not so far out there that it is obviously fake.

------
cweagans
Can't tell if April fools joke or serious.

------
mmastrac
April fools joke, obviously.

------
michaelmartin
I hope it's an April Fools still, but here it is on Github:

[https://github.com/apache/subversion](https://github.com/apache/subversion)

~~~
Xylakant
The mirror to git exists since quite some time. It's a read-only mirror
though.

------
tjtrapp
April fools! Take a quick look on the history tab:

>> Tony Stevenson made changes - Today 16: Comment [ Pfft! Happy April's fool!

>> For immediate release: Apache Subversion votes to rename itself Apache
Irony, creates a black hole and disappears. ]

------
Randgalt
It's now official: "April Fools: migrate Apache Subversion project over to the
git repo" \- best tech April Fools yet. Pure genius.

------
arielweisberg
Is this an April fool's joke? The discussion seems odd.

I LOLed

~~~
arielweisberg
Seriously? Downvoting? Did you actually read the discussion?

"I would like to point out that the new community dynamic for git-based
projects is different in many salient ways from a traditional subversion
project. Voting in private, or even decisions by fiat of the chair, are most
welcome in the new regime. It is good to see the subversion project embrace
this new mode of project development in their smart exodus from the chains of
the past." Joe Schaefer

